# [Brazilian NR] 31.31 3BLD single (Diego Meneghetti)



## Meneghetti (Jun 21, 2016)

Done @ Oficina Open 2016
Cube: Cong's Design MeiYing 56mm
Scramble: F' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R D' B' L' B F' L' B F L' F Rw

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



y2 x’ // orientation

[R’, U’ L’ U] // ON
[U’ x: L2, U R’ U’] // JX
[R’; R’ U R, D2] // VL
(U R’ U’ R U R’ U’) L’ (U R U’ R’ U R U’) L // flip F

[L, U’ M’ U] // HE
[z’: U’ R U, M’] // JF
[x’: U R’ U’, M] // VS
[z: L’, U’ M2 U] // XT
[U: M U M U2 M’ U M’] // QI
[M2 U; R U R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’] // B + parity

101 STM / ~18.5s = 5.46 tps
18 targets / ~12.8s = 1.4 targets per second


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 21, 2016)

VGJ!
what your global average and accuracy?


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> VGJ!
> what your global average and accuracy?


Thanks, Daniel! 
I've been constantly breaking my PBs in the last few weeks, so I'm not really sure about my global average now, but it has been something like this:
On awesome scrambles: 23s - 26s
On good scrambles: 27s - 30s
On decent scrambles: 31s - 33s 
On bad scrambles: 34s - 38s
And accuracy is around 60%.


----------



## h2f (Jun 21, 2016)

Both, very nice solves (I've seen the slower too). Whats your tps? And are you still using all algs from your list? I've started to use your parity alg and it's awsom (I mean this one with Tperm).


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 21, 2016)

h2f said:


> Both, very nice solves (I've seen the slower too). Whats your tps? And are you still using all algs from your list? I've started to use your parity alg and it's awsom (I mean this one with Tperm).


Thanks, Grzegorz!
On good executions I get 6tps.
Yes, I'm using exactly the algs from my list. Everytime I switch algs I update that list (I've done this a lot in the last month).


----------



## h2f (Jun 21, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Thanks, Grzegorz!
> On good executions I get 6tps.
> Yes, I'm usually exactly the algs from my list. Everytime I switch algs I update that list (I've done this a lot in the last month).



Very good tps. That's fine you update your list. I must review it - it's very usefull.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice, keep on going!  I can smell sub30


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 22, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Very nice, keep on going!  I can smell sub30


Thanks, Henri! Hope you're right!


----------

